

Greplin (YC W10) open sources Tornado and Twisted utilities - rwalker
http://tech.blog.greplin.com/utilities-for-tornado-and-twisted

======
SriniK
Great. Thanks for sharing. Was in middle of integrating SES and now I just
need to just use your package.

